
Here's my plan to save Twitter: let's buy it - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/sep/29/save-twitter-buy-platform-shared-ownership
======
aq3cn
Social networking sites must be community driven with open source model and
public funding.

------
mch82
Alternately, learn from Twitter and start over?

